# New Metal Bottom Feeder



## Genosmate (9/7/15)

These are really pretty,made by a guy on ECF called "Custom Classic".He will start to sell them soon with the blessing of Peter from Pdib.
450 usd for the brass.
400 usd for the aluminium.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## phanatik (9/7/15)

Now that... that's a good looking Mod... especially with the Derringer on it!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## skola (9/7/15)

Ooh sexy!!! Looks so smooth!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (9/7/15)

I like it


----------



## Silver (9/7/15)

Looks very beautiful 
Thanks for posting @Genosmate 
Probably very comfortable in the hand


----------



## rogue zombie (9/7/15)

Very pretty mod indeed.


----------



## DoubleD (9/7/15)

Arent these the Tmodcustoms? 

They look great but Im not amped to pay $400 for one because I am self proclaimed 'cheap'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (9/7/15)

I've bought cars for less.
pass. even if it nice, and blessed, it is clearly aimed at a different market than where I am.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (9/7/15)

Very nice. Now he should just build a dual battery one as well. I'll buy that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Very nice. Now he should just build a dual battery one as well. I'll buy that.


He does have a dual battery one. Been posted somewhere on the forum. Only difference here is that he is using Pdib's design, which is somewhat different to his.


----------



## Willyza (9/7/15)

DoubleD said:


> They look great but Im not amped to pay $400 for one because I am self proclaimed 'cheap'


With you there


----------



## zadiac (9/7/15)

Andre said:


> He does have a dual battery one. Been posted somewhere on the forum. Only difference here is that he is using Pdib's design, which is somewhat different to his.



I never saw that. Could you help me trying to find that post? I'd like to check it out.

Edit: I tried searching the forum. Can't find anything. Only one I found is the wood bottom feeder with dual batteries.


----------



## Andre (9/7/15)

zadiac said:


> I never saw that. Could you help me trying to find that post? I'd like to check it out.


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/tmod-cutoms-bf-squonker-18650-mech-reg.t11943/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/tmod-bf.t10386/

I might have lied to you about the dual batteries. Looks more like a 26650 battery option. Sorry.


----------



## zadiac (9/7/15)

Ah, I thought so. Yeah, the tmods are a bit pricey, but nice. I like them.


----------



## Genosmate (10/7/15)

DoubleD said:


> Arent these the Tmodcustoms?
> 
> They look great but Im not amped to pay $400 for one because I am self proclaimed 'cheap'


No they aren't T Mods.
This guy makes each one himself and if I remember correctly no CNC or big machines either.
I doubt theres a whole heap of profit in it at $400,but still a lot of money.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (10/7/15)

Sorry @DoubleD I should have included this link for you.
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/bf-mods-by-custom-classic.685392/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

